# Buster, Saint Bernard puppy



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

The night he came home, he weighed barely over 20lbs @ 9 1/2 weeks. We plan to reshoot this one now that he's 40lbs.








The morning after we brought him home...he no longer has free access to the ball.








My little "frog butt". 








Busters paw in my hand


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster @ 11 weeks just before he hopped backwards a few times, play bowed and barked at me.









Being distractable at 12 weeks








Heard a noise in the other direction








Sitting so patiently for his picture.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Awwww, that is total cuteness.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Hanging out with the little girls @ 14 weeks. Christina (blue shirt) is almost 5, Makayla (pink sweatshirt) is almost 4.








To give a size reference I stuck a 2 liter bottle in front of him








Being a typical curious puppy, everything becomes a toy


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

VERY VERY cute. Has anyone given you an estimate of how heavy he'd be as an adult? He looks gigantic but I guess all St. Bernard puppies are huge compared to puppies at the same age of other breeds.

Have you watched the Beethoven movies with him yet?


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Bonn1997 said:


> VERY VERY cute. Has anyone given you an estimate of how heavy he'd be as an adult? He looks gigantic but I guess all St. Bernard puppies are huge compared to puppies at the same age of other breeds.
> 
> Have you watched the Beethoven movies with him yet?


We're expecting him to be on the larger end, closer to 200lbs, just going by what he's gaining per week. He's 40lbs now at 14 weeks, and still a bit under weight (worms...nasty, nasty things!). He is already a big boy, he stands as tall as the female ACD he enjoys playing with but he's bigger boned and bigger around than she is.

He slept through Beethovens Big Break...my girls enjoyed it though LOL


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

HA! He's already heavier than my two adult female dogs combined (22 and 11 lbs)! I love dogs of all sizes, even though mine are small. How did you decide for a St. Bernard over a Great Dane? I love how Great Danes are such affectionate, gentle giants but I don't know much about St. Bernards.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Buster is too cute for words! And he sure seems to make 2 little girls happy!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Saw an ad in a local paper for Busters litter and gave up not being impulsive. With some fairly specific "needs", finding that perfect breed wasnt easy. 3 of my girls are afraid of small breeds as well as dark/black dogs of any size. While looking at breeds, Great Danes did come up (several times) but the husband wanted "Scooby Doo"...brown with black spots...and that didnt fit well with the girls' fear.

 The girls pictured are my youngest 2...the oldest 2 were in school while I was taking pictures. Buster makes us all happy. We truly found our perfect puppy. He will be enjoying the life of a house dog for (hopefully) many years.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well that sounds great and it sounds like you have a lovely family, including the two adorable girls above. Good luck!


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


what a cute big pup


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

We have a St. Bernard dog next door who is five years old. Very good dog with their grandchildren and grandchildren's dog. The owner has always been afraid to put their dog with ours with the idea that she is so big that she might accidently hurt our smaller ones. They bark through the privacy fence and at the end of the fence where they can see each other. Sometimes we would see a big paw come under the fence. It looked so funny. Now they are trying to keep her away from the fence since she has wrecked their grass by the fence. It is a hopeless cause though. We have three yards in a row with dogs.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I am also hesitant to allow my big guy to play with small breeds. At 40lbs, he wouldnt have to do much to accidentally hurt a little dog through purely playing. As clutzy as Buster is, I'd be more afraid he'd stumble over his big paws and fall on a little dog than anything else. He is a gentle giant, loves people especially little kids (1-5 years), and plays well with other dogs.


----------

